# Weekly Competition 2015-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R' U F' R' U R2 F U'
*2. *F U' F2 R F2 R U R2 U'
*3. *U2 R U2 F' R' F' U F' U
*4. *U2 R' U' R F2 R U2 R' U2
*5. *F R U' R F' R F' R2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 B' U' L' B2 R' B F2 D' R'
*2. *U' F' R2 U D2 R D2 F R F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U F2
*3. *D2 L2 B' R2 B D2 R2 D2 B F L' B2 U R' B2 L2 B' F2 R' B U'
*4. *F2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R' U2 B L F' U2 R2 U' L2 U2 F
*5. *D2 B L2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 B F' R2 U R' B2 L' R' D F' D U F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' U2 B D2 Uw2 U' F2 U F U2 L2 Rw B Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' Uw U2 L' F' Rw' U B' D' Rw2 F D Uw' L' F2 D Fw' F2 R U' F' L U' L
*2. *L2 R Uw' Fw Rw2 B F2 D Fw Uw2 U Rw2 D' Fw2 R' U2 Fw' D' Uw U' R Fw2 F' U L2 Uw2 L R B' Rw Uw2 U' R' D' Rw B D Uw2 B' L'
*3. *D U2 B Uw' L Rw Uw2 F' R U' L2 B2 Uw Rw R' Uw2 L R2 Uw F L2 Uw2 L' Uw' R' D2 B Uw B R' B' L' R D' F L' B2 R' D' U
*4. *L Fw U2 Fw' D2 U L2 Fw U2 Fw D2 R2 B Fw2 R' F2 L' Rw' R2 U' B2 L' R D Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw B Uw' U2 L F L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' F2 L' R
*5. *Fw2 Rw2 U' L' Uw R' U2 Fw L Rw R' F' D Uw' B2 F' L2 Uw2 R' U Rw' R2 D Uw' Rw' R B Uw' L2 Fw' F' U2 F2 Uw2 L' Fw' L2 B Fw2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 Dw2 Lw B' D2 U B' D Uw' B Dw2 B2 Fw' D2 R2 D' Dw' Rw' Bw' Lw D' Uw' U Fw D Rw F R2 D2 L U Bw' D' Dw' L' D2 B Uw' L Rw' R' Bw D' U' L' B2 Lw2 B Rw2 Bw Fw' Rw' R F' Lw Rw R Fw2 Uw R
*2. *L2 Bw F2 L Bw2 D Dw2 U2 R' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 R' Fw2 D2 Dw2 R2 Uw' Rw U2 Fw Lw2 Fw' L2 Dw B' Bw' D' Dw' U2 Rw R2 Bw' Rw2 U F' Rw Fw' R Fw Lw Rw Bw2 Lw B Fw2 Lw2 Fw Dw' Lw2 Bw R' Uw' Bw Fw' Uw2 U2 R Bw'
*3. *D F' Uw Lw2 F' Lw' Bw' L2 Lw2 R' Dw2 Uw B' L Lw2 Rw Dw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Dw Uw' Fw R2 Uw Fw2 D2 L R2 U Lw D' Rw' Bw' R' F Rw' D' Dw' L Rw' Fw2 U2 Bw' Lw Uw2 U2 L' R' B' D Dw' Uw U2 B Bw Lw' Fw' D'
*4. *Bw2 R2 U2 L Lw2 R2 Dw F U2 Rw D2 Lw2 Bw D L Rw F' U L R2 B' R Dw Uw B R2 Uw R F' Uw Rw2 U2 B D2 B' Dw Lw Uw2 R' Uw' B L' Rw' F D Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' B Fw' U Bw' Rw B' F Dw
*5. *Bw' R2 F2 D Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 R' D' Rw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 B2 R D2 F' U2 Lw F' Lw D' Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw F2 L2 Dw' B D' Uw Bw Lw Dw Uw2 Bw' F' Uw2 Lw' Fw' Uw' U' R Uw U Lw' Rw' R2 B' Bw' Lw' D Uw2 Lw' R D' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3F' 3R 2U2 3F' D2 3F 2U B2 2B2 2F 2D' L2 2L' 2R2 R2 2U2 3F' 2L2 2D L B R2 B2 3R 2B2 3R2 2D2 B2 2F D U 2R2 R' 3U' 2R 2D' U F 2L' 2R' R 2U' R 2B' 2F2 2U' L 2L 2D 3U' 2L2 D L' 3U2 3R R' B2 2F' 2L2 3R2 B2 2B2 2F2 D 2D 2U R2 2B' F
*2. *L D L 3F2 R2 D2 3R' 2U2 3F2 2U' U 2B2 3R D' 2L' D 2D' 2U2 F' 2U2 2B2 2L2 2B2 2R2 U2 F 3U' 2R' 2F' L 3F2 R2 D' 2D U 2B' 3F' 2F' D R' 3F2 L' 2D 3R' B' 3R2 2U 3F2 2R2 2F' F2 2D' 2B2 3F2 2F 2L' 2B F' 2R' 2F2 D 2U' 3F' F 2L D 2D' U' 3R 3F
*3. *2U' 3R2 F' 2D2 2L 3R2 2B 2R 3F2 U' 3F2 3U2 B D2 F' 2D 2F 3R F U 2L F L2 U2 R' D' 2B2 2F2 D' U' B' 3U L 3U2 U 2L' R B2 2F 3R' 3F2 2D 2U' L' 2B2 U' F L 2L F2 2L 3U' 2B D' L 3R' B' L 2U2 2R B2 3R 3U' 2U 2B' 2F' L 3R' 2R' U'
*4. *2L2 D 2U F L2 D' R' 2F2 2R2 2B' 2R2 2U2 2F' D2 2U2 2R2 2F 2L' 2R U 3F' L 3F 2D' 2B2 2R' R2 3F2 L D' U2 3F2 2R 2D' 2B2 F D2 B' D' 2D 2F' L' 2D2 2R2 R2 2B 2D 3U2 R2 3U2 2U 2B' F' U2 2B2 3R 3U' L' D 3U2 2U 2R 3U 2R 2F 2U' 3R R 3F' 2F2
*5. *2D' 2U' U2 3F D' 2D2 3U2 B2 2D 3U' 2B L' 2L 3R 2F' U' 2R B' 3F2 F' 2U 2L' 2R 2F' 2R 3F2 L' 3R R' D2 R' U' R 2B' 2L' D 3F 2L F2 3U2 U B2 3R2 D' 3F2 3R' 2U R' 2D 2R' 3U 2L 2B' L 2L 2D 2B U 2F R' 2U2 3F R 2F2 F2 2L 2U2 2B 3F2 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' 3D' R 2B2 3B' 3L2 B2 2U 2L 3L' 3D' R' 2B2 U2 2B2 2R2 3D U2 2R2 D2 U2 3R' B' 3L2 2B 2F F' 3U2 L' 2R2 D U' 3L' 3U F2 3U2 R' B 2B2 3B' D2 3D2 3F' 3L2 2D 2B 3F2 2F' 2D2 2B F' L2 2B 3L2 2D2 2B' 2F F' D' 2D' L D' 3D' 3U 3L' 3R2 2D' B2 L' 3L2 2F2 F 3L2 3B2 L D' 3F2 3R B 3F 2D' U R2 2F' U B2 2F2 R D 2D U' 3R2 R2 B2 3B 3U' L 2R2 R' 2D'
*2. *3L 3B 2U' B 2L' B2 3B' 3U' F' 3D' 2U2 3F 2F' 2D2 3L2 B' L 3F' 3D2 2U B 2L2 U 2F' U2 2L U' 3L 3D 3L' 2D' 3U2 2R B 3F' 2F 3D2 2U' 2L D2 2D 3R B2 3B' L' F 3U 3B 3D R 2D2 L D2 3B2 3R2 D' 2R' 3D 3R B2 2L' D' 3B 2D2 3L 3F 2D U2 3R2 2D2 R' D2 U2 2L' 2R D' 2D' B 3L2 3R2 D 3U 2R2 3D2 R2 2B2 2L' 2F2 2L2 B 3D 2U U2 2F' L2 3B2 2F2 L R 3D'
*3. *D2 L2 3B 3D 2F 3R 2U L2 3F D2 U2 2F 3U' 2U U 3B' 2D2 L 2L B 2F' D2 3U' 3L2 3B' 2U B F' 2D2 2U U F2 3L 2D 3U 2F' 3D 2R' U2 3R' 3D 2L2 D' 3U' 2B2 3L 2D' 3R B 2F F 3L2 2R 3D2 3U' U2 2B2 3D L2 2R' 2D2 2B 2R2 2U' 2L 3R2 2D 2L' R2 3B' 3F' 3D2 3B' U2 2R' D2 F 3L2 3U F' U 3B' 2F 2D2 U' 3B2 2L2 3L' 3R2 2R R2 2F L 3R' 2U2 L2 U' 2L2 3L' 2R'
*4. *2L2 2R' 3U2 3F L2 3L B L2 3L 3R B 3B2 3F' 3L F2 2R' 3D' U 3R D2 3R 3U' 2F D U' 2L' U 3F L' B F 3U' L' 2R 3U' R 2U 2F' 2L2 B 2B2 2R R 3F2 F2 3R2 2D' 3U' F' U 2F' 3D F' L' 2U2 B2 F 2U B2 3B2 3R' 2D' B2 3F' 3U' 2L U' 2R' D' 3L2 R 2U' 3L' 3R2 2B2 2F2 2U' 3L' 3R2 2U L 3D 3U' 3R2 R' 2D 3D' B 3D' R2 2B2 F 2D 3L2 2D2 3R R D B 2U2
*5. *2B' 3B2 2L 3L' 2F' 2D' 2F2 D' U' 2F 3L2 3F D2 3U 2U' F' 3L2 2F2 L 2B2 2U2 2F 2U2 B' 2F D' 2D' 3D' 2U' 3B' L2 3B' 3F 3L2 3F' D' 3D 3F2 D2 3B L 2D2 L2 3R2 3D2 3U2 2U2 3R 3B' R' 2U2 3B L' 3R2 2D2 3U2 3B2 2L' 2R 2B2 3U2 3F2 F2 D' 3D' U L2 3L2 2R' 2D2 B 3B' 2F' 2L 3B2 R2 2D' 3F 2U2 U' L 3D' 2B 3L2 3B2 3F2 2U 3R2 3B' 3F' 3R' 2R 2B' 3L' 2B' D 2D' L' D' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F' U
*2. *U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
*3. *U F' R' F U F R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F2 R' F D2 B U L2 B2
*2. *F2 R' D2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 D L' B' D' F D2 F R' F2
*3. *D' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F' D2 B U B2 L' D U2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Fw' R' Fw F' U' L2 F U2 F L R D Fw' F2 U B' D2 F2 Uw' U Fw D' L' Rw Uw2 R2 Uw' L' Fw2 U' B2 Fw' R Uw F' L' Rw2 U2 F
*2. *R' D' L' B Fw Rw' F2 U2 L D B2 F2 L2 R' Uw L D2 Uw2 B' D L R2 U2 Fw' Uw' F D2 U B' F' Uw Fw2 Rw Fw Rw' F Uw Rw' D F
*3. *L2 U' Fw2 Uw' B R' U2 Rw' R U' L2 Rw2 D Uw U2 R D2 Uw U2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 U' B Fw2 F2 D Fw D F2 Rw B U L B Fw U' L B2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' R2 F' R' Fw R' U' R U' L2 Fw' Rw' F2 Rw' B' Dw' Uw2 U' F' Dw L' Lw' Dw R U2 B' F R B' D' Rw' B Fw L2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw' D' Dw2 Bw D2 B' Bw' Fw F U' L' Lw2 Fw U2 Rw F' R' B D' Lw Dw Uw2 Fw2
*2. *Rw' F' D' Lw2 B Fw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U R' Uw2 R2 Dw Lw' Bw' R2 Bw2 Dw' U2 B2 Fw' L2 B2 R Fw Dw' Lw' Rw2 D' L Fw F2 Dw' Rw' Fw' L Lw2 R Bw Fw2 D' Dw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 F U' Bw2 U' L Fw2 Uw2 Fw Dw Uw2 L' U Lw' U2
*3. *B' F2 D' L Dw' U2 L' B2 Bw2 F L2 Rw F2 Dw' U' F' L2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw Fw Rw Bw2 Fw F2 Rw2 D' Uw' F' D' Uw' L2 Lw' B' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' Rw' R Bw' D2 U2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw L Lw2 Bw D' Fw Rw B' Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 2F' 3U U 3F2 F2 D 2R' 2B 2L 3F' 3U2 2U 3R2 2R B 3F' 2R' R' B 3U 3F' 2U2 3F2 2F2 2R 2F' 2R2 2D2 B2 2L 2R R 2D2 3R 2F' 3R' U 2L2 3R 3U 2B2 L 2R2 B' 2B2 3F2 2L' 2R' B2 D2 3R B2 2L F 2R 2D' F' L' 2F2 R' 3F' D 3R' B 2B' F 2U' B2 D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 3B 3F' F' R' 3D L2 D' 2U2 3R' 2B 3B2 2U2 3R' D2 U' R' 3D U 2L 2B 2D F 3L2 D' B 2U2 U2 2B 3F' 3D' F 3L' U2 3L' 2D 3D' B L' F2 L2 2B 2F2 L2 R D2 U 3F2 3L2 3R2 3D' 2B2 2R' B 3B F' U 3B' 2L2 2D2 3B' 3F 3D B2 3F2 2L2 2B' 3L' D 3D' 3U' 2U' L 3L' U' 3L2 2D2 3R2 2R B2 U' 2F2 2U' 3L' 3U' R F' R' 3B2 2F' F 3U2 U' 2L2 F' 3R' 2U' 2F F2 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 F R2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U' R' B U F' L B2 D U' F
*2. *U2 B F2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 R U L B' R2 U R2 F R D
*3. *L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U F L' D2 F R U2 B' D L' D'
*4. *D' R2 D' U B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' U' L' B F2 R2 U' B2 R2
*5. *B' D L D F2 R U D F' D L2 B2 R F2 B2 R' L2 F2 R' B2 U2
*6. *U' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 D F D B2 F' D2 R' B2 U' L2 F'
*7. *L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' B D2 F' L R F U R F2
*8. *U2 L U2 B2 L U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F R D F2 D2 L' D2 L' B
*9. *L2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 D U F L D L2 U B2 R B' D
*10. *B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D R2 U' R' U' B' L' D U' L B2 L
*11. *F' L2 B' U L U2 D' R2 B2 L' F D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 L2 B' L2
*12. *F2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B U R2 B U' L2 B' L U2 R
*13. *F2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L D' F D2 L2 R D B2 D L
*14. *U2 D2 B R D L U R2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 U2 D2 R' B2
*15. *D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L' D R U2 B' U L' R2 F2 R2
*16. *B' U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B U B F2 L' U F' U2 F' D U'
*17. *L2 B F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F R' D L U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L' R2
*18. *R2 U2 B U2 B U2 L2 B' F2 R2 B L' B' L' D R' B2 L D B L'
*19. *F' R2 F' R2 D2 F L2 F D2 F' D' L' B2 D' R B D' B2 D2 U' F
*20. *U2 L R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 F U2 L U2 B' U' F' R' F L2
*21. *L2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B2 F' R B' U B' F D R2 D2 F' D
*22. *U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L R' D' F D2 R' U2 F U
*23. *D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D F U' F R2 F' R B2 D L' D2
*24. *L2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U F L U2 L2 R U' L' R' U R
*25. *B2 L' U' D L2 D' B' U2 D' L F' U2 F' L2 B L2 D2 B' L2 U2 D2
*26. *L2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 L B' F R' F D2 L2 B' U' R
*27. *D2 B' U2 R2 U2 L2 B F R2 D' F2 R' F2 L2 U' F' L R'
*28. *L R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' B D L2 D L2 U F' L' F' R'
*29. *D2 F' D2 F D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L D2 U R' F L R F2 L2 F2
*30. *D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 U2 F U2 B' R' D2 B' U R2 D2 F' L2 B' R
*31. *U R2 F B' D B' L' B2 D' L F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 L U2 R2
*32. *L2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R F2 L F U' L' B R2 U' L
*33. *D' F2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 R B R F2 R2 D2
*34. *D2 B' R2 U R L' F' U L' B L2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F D2 F2 L2
*35. *F R' F2 D' L D R F U' L2 B2 U B2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D
*36. *U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B F' L' D' U2 L2 F' L2 F' L' D2 F'
*37. *F2 L2 U L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F' D R B2 R' F2 R2 B' R
*38. *L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F L' U B F2 R B F2 D U'
*39. *B2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' R B2 U2 R2 B L F R U2
*40. *U B2 U F2 U2 L2 D B2 U R2 B2 F' D' B L2 U B D' L' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D B' U L B' F D' L B' R2 B
*2. *R2 F2 B' R' F U' B2 U' F R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' D2 L2 U' F2
*3. *U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 L B2 D F U2 L' B' R' D2 L2 U R
*4. *F B U L' U F2 U' D' R' B U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2
*5. *B2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U' F' U F2 L' U L D L F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U' L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' F' D U2 B L2 D2 U2 B2
*2. *F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D R U2 R2 B' L' U' R2 B' D2 U2
*3. *B2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L F' D B L U R
*4. *B' D2 B D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F' R B' D2 F2 D L' R B U2 B
*5. *L D R' B R' L' F B2 R D' F2 U2 F U2 B' D2 B R2 B' L2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U D' L' U F B' D R2 F B2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F
*2. *L2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L F D' B' U' R' F D' R D
*3. *D2 L B D F' L U2 L' U L' F2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D'
*4. *U R2 L' F' D' R' B R' U F2 D2 L' U2 R2 L D2 B2 L B2 L'
*5. *L D2 F' B' R' B2 L' B2 D' R U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F L' D R' B F L2 U2 B L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F' U R2 U' F2 R U F2 U2
*3. *D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U F' D' B2 F' L' R B F2
*4. *D2 U Fw' D2 L' Fw' L' Rw2 R Uw' B L' B2 Fw U B2 R B U' Rw2 Fw2 D F' Uw' Fw L2 Rw U Rw D' Fw F D Rw2 Uw B2 F' Rw U Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R F2 R F2 U F R2 U2
*3. *D2 F2 U L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F' U' R2 B' L U L2 D2 R' D'
*4. *R Uw U' F' L2 Rw' D2 Rw2 F U2 L R' F2 U2 F' L' B2 D2 U Rw B2 Fw F2 D' Uw2 F L2 Fw' L' Rw Uw' B Rw2 R2 B2 F2 Uw' R D' Uw2
*5. *Bw R B' R' Uw2 Lw U2 R2 Uw2 U2 B L B' Lw Rw' B Fw2 D2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Fw' L2 R2 Bw Dw2 B2 F U Lw' Fw2 Dw' F' U2 Lw Fw2 Dw' Uw2 L2 D2 Fw' Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R Dw2 B2 Bw2 D' Uw' U B' Bw2 L Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' U' R' B' R' L U' b' u
*2. *U L' R' B L' R B R' l b' u
*3. *B U L' U B' L B' R l r'
*4. *U' B' L' R' B' R B' L l' r u'
*5. *B' R' B U L B U' L l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -1)
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 2) / (4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -4)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (6, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-4, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U R D U' D U L' D U D' U'
*2. *R D L D R D L' R U' D' U'
*3. *U L' U L R L U D' L' R' U'
*4. *D U R D' L D' U L' D' U'
*5. *R D L' R' D' R' U' L U' D' U'


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 10, 2015)

*2x2*: 6.36, (15.23), (4.70), 9.59, 7.94 = *7.96*
*3x3*: (18.13), (13.82), 16.91, 15.00, 17.05 = *16.32*
*4x4*: (2:36.08), 1:18.82, (1:10.59), 1:29.72, 1:19.66 = *1:22.73*
*5x5*: 2:11.70, (1:58.46), (2:56.98), 2:04.95, 2:03.00 = *2:06.55*
*2BLD*: 1:48.08, DNF, DNF = *1:48.08*
*OH*: 33.06, 33.85, (30.74), (36.80), 36.20 = *34.37*
*Pyraminx*: 11.99, (15.73), 9.68, 11.16, (9.55) = *10.94*
*2-4 Relay*: *1:45.97*
*2-5 Relay*: *3:50.29*


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 10, 2015)

3x3: 10.62, 12.62, 11.39, 12.85, 13.68 = 12.29
5x5: 1:31.74, 1:16.77, 1:20.82, 1:33.20, 1:23.17 =1:25.24
2bld: DNF(27.87), 30.39, DNF(32.03) = 30.39
3bld: 1:20.01, 1:33.27, DNF(1:24.38) = 1:20.01


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Mar 10, 2015)

Pyraminx. 1. 25.74 2. 15.90 3. 15.68 4. (DNF) 5. (15.57) Average: 19.11

Skewb 1. 15.14 2. (15.61 ) 3. 15.17 4. 12.55 5. (11.10) Average: 14.28

Clock: 1. 41.01. 2. (22.06) (Just started clock yesterday lol) 3. (DNF) 4. 30.63. 5. 28.06 Average: 33.23


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 11, 2015)

*3x3: *(16.35), 17.13, 17.27, 18.86, (19.50) = *17.75*
*4x4: *1:29.44, (1:26.02), 1:43.01, 1:43.99, (1:44.59) = *1:38.81*


----------



## h2f (Mar 12, 2015)

I was checking solutions in FMC using alg.cubing.net and I noticed the solution of Bartłomiej Owczarek (Owczar) - https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php?showPerson=802 - doesn't work. It should be DNF. Does the checker of FMC solutions work well?


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2015)

*3X3X3:* (18.48) 20.17 19.37 18.64 (20.50) = * 19.39*


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2015)

*3x3:* 14.20, 14.17, 14.59, (14.03), (15.82) = 14.32
*4x4:* 56.14, 1:02.41, (52.17), 1:02.71, (1:05.24) = 1:00.42
*5x5:* 1:34.84, 1:46.41, 1:41.12, (DNF), (1:30.01) = 1:40.79
*6x6:* (3:10.71), 3:06.22, 2:50.63, 2:59.58, (2:44.33) = 2:58.81
*7x7:* (4:51.34), 4:33.26, (4:24.14), 4:37.03, 4:40.60 = 4:36.96
*OH:* (46.30), (29.16), 30.75, 35.83, 37.39 = 34.66
*Megaminx:* 2:00.46, 2:04.12, (1:58.35), 2:06.48, (2:21.24) = 2:03.69


----------



## ottozing (Mar 15, 2015)

FMC: 25 moves



Spoiler: Solution



D R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 F L' D R' B F L2 U2 B L2

D L' D2 L' F L U (Xcross)
F' R F R' (Pair)
B D B' (F2L-1)
D2 R (Pseudo F2L)
R' D2 R D R' D R2 D2 R' D' R D' R2 (LL)

Solution: D L' D2 L' F L U F' R F R' B D B' R D R' D R2 D2 R' D' R D' R2 (25)


----------



## DuLe (Mar 16, 2015)

*333*: (18.55), 16.98, 18.25, (15.26), 17.46 = *17.56*
*222*: (4.90), 5.29, 5.25, 6.29, (7.14) = *5.61*
*444*: (1:37.72), 1:34.63, 1:20.54, (1:07.91), 1:10.59 = *1:21.92*
*333 BLD*: 2:22.34, (DNF), (DNS) = *2:22.34*
*PYRAM*: (6.87), 5.76, 6.46, (5.62), 6.35 = *6.19*
*SQ1*: 45.18, 55.55, (37.57), (1:02.06), 55.57 = *52.10*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 16, 2015)

h2f said:


> I was checking solutions in FMC using alg.cubing.net and I noticed the solution of Bartłomiej Owczarek (Owczar) - https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php?showPerson=802 - doesn't work. It should be DNF. Does the checker of FMC solutions work well?



I don't know how good the checker is. I agree with you that this should be a DNF, but I am not good at FMC.
Perhaps the 2 layer moves does confuse the checker?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2015)

We'd have to ask Oscar about it, but I don't know that the solutions are even checked at all. I seem to remember that they are merely counted, but not checked. It would make sense to add a checker, but Oscar is probably the best person to do that, and I'm not sure he has time.

In the meantime, I would say it makes sense if you see an invalid FMC solution, to report it to Mats, and if he has time he can try to fix the results accordingly. But since it's a manual process, I'd say that would only be if Mats really has time to deal with it. In general, we're a bit dependent on the honor system with this competition anyway.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 17, 2015)

*5x5x5BLD:* 16:37.25, DNS, DNS


----------



## h2f (Mar 17, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> I don't know how good the checker is. I agree with you that this should be a DNF, but I am not good at FMC.
> Perhaps the 2 layer moves does confuse the checker?





Mike Hughey said:


> We'd have to ask Oscar about it, but I don't know that the solutions are even checked at all. I seem to remember that they are merely counted, but not checked. It would make sense to add a checker, but Oscar is probably the best person to do that, and I'm not sure he has time.
> 
> In the meantime, I would say it makes sense if you see an invalid FMC solution, to report it to Mats, and if he has time he can try to fix the results accordingly. But since it's a manual process, I'd say that would only be if Mats really has time to deal with it. In general, we're a bit dependent on the honor system with this competition anyway.



I was thinking the script on the page checks the solution. It was my misinterepretation. 

I was trying to fix Owczar's solution but I gave up after few tries and forgot about it. I think it's a good solution to report invalid solutions.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 17, 2015)

Results week 11: congrats to EMI, Cale and Owczar

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.63 EMI
 3.14 Matei N.
 3.45 lejitcuber
 3.51 Jasiolek
 4.45 SweetSolver
 4.56 Owczar
 4.81 CuberM
 4.88 FaLoL
 5.61 DuLe
 5.63 Cale S
 5.72 CyanSandwich
 5.78 Ordway Persyn
 6.26 Regimaster
 6.51 sneaklyfox
 6.61 Keroma12
 6.82 Schmidt
 6.94 Kenneth Svendson
 7.27 LostGent
 7.69 h2f
 7.81 giorgi
 7.96 notfeliks
 8.41 Mike Hughey
 9.32 bradwaj
 15.18 MatsBergsten
 15.80 arbivara
*3x3x3 *(33)

 9.24 DanpHan
 10.18 EMI
 11.44 lejitcuber
 12.29 SirWaffle
 13.27 sneaklyfox
 13.92 FaLoL
 14.18 Jasiolek
 14.32 Dene
 14.59 Keroma12
 15.28 CyanSandwich
 15.59 JeffDelucia
 15.69 Regimaster
 15.90 CuberM
 16.32 notfeliks
 16.36 Owczar
 16.42 Jaycee
 17.56 DuLe
 17.75 Sir E Brum
 18.39 Kenneth Svendson
 18.57 Cale S
 18.73 Matei N.
 19.39 MarcelP
 19.45 LostGent
 19.68 Ordway Persyn
 19.96 Perff
 20.07 ickathu
 20.44 Schmidt
 21.42 SweetSolver
 22.03 h2f
 22.23 bradwaj
 38.19 MatsBergsten
 42.46 1davey29
 44.54 arbivara
*4x4x4*(20)

 36.92 EMI
 48.96 FaLoL
 59.39 Jasiolek
 1:00.42 Dene
 1:04.00 Owczar
 1:06.59 Cale S
 1:09.21 Jaycee
 1:15.04 Kenneth Svendson
 1:15.18 Ordway Persyn
 1:17.95 ickathu
 1:21.92 DuLe
 1:22.20 CyanSandwich
 1:22.73 notfeliks
 1:26.13 LostGent
 1:32.75 Schmidt
 1:34.27 CuberM
 1:36.63 h2f
 1:38.81 Sir E Brum
 1:42.08 SweetSolver
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:22.17 EMI
 1:25.24 SirWaffle
 1:32.85 FaLoL
 1:40.79 Dene
 1:43.06 Keroma12
 2:06.55 notfeliks
 2:17.49 Owczar
 2:26.59 Ordway Persyn
 2:48.06 Kenneth Svendson
 2:56.84 CyanSandwich
 3:53.16 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:31.80 EMI
 2:48.16 FaLoL
 2:58.81 Dene
 3:46.08 Keroma12
 5:06.82 Ordway Persyn
 5:42.31 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:36.96 Dene
 8:13.45 Ordway Persyn
 8:46.45 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF EMI
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 18.23 EMI
 28.33 Regimaster
 28.35 sneaklyfox
 31.74 Jasiolek
 34.23 FaLoL
 34.37 notfeliks
 34.66 Dene
 38.58 Kenneth Svendson
 39.86 CuberM
 49.19 Schmidt
 53.15 CyanSandwich
 53.41 h2f
 1:00.85 Keroma12
 1:23.54 Ordway Persyn
 1:32.97 arbivara
 DNF Owczar
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:19.62 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 10.22 Owczar
 12.56 CuberM
 18.22 lejitcuber
 18.59 EMI
 20.49 Mike Hughey
 20.59 MatsBergsten
 23.59 Cale S
 25.08 Jasiolek
 30.39 SirWaffle
 53.96 h2f
 1:48.08 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 34.13 Sessinator
 37.90 CuberM
 53.98 Cale S
 1:08.64 CyanSandwich
 1:10.67 Mike Hughey
 1:20.01 SirWaffle
 1:29.72 EMI
 1:37.14 MatsBergsten
 2:22.34 DuLe
 DNF h2f
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:40.45 Cale S
22:17.86 h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:28.95 Cale S
12:44.47 MatsBergsten
16:37.25 cmhardw
 DNF h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

31:53.94 Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

10/13 (56:34)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (18:07)  h2f
2/3 (25:07)  Bubbagrub
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 DNF Owczar
 DNF EMI
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 55.22 EMI
 1:24.27 Jasiolek
 1:45.97 notfeliks
 1:49.08 Ordway Persyn
 1:49.18 Schmidt
 1:50.71 Kenneth Svendson
 1:51.93 Owczar
 2:07.31 CyanSandwich
 2:09.45 h2f
 2:13.89 SweetSolver
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:10.95 EMI
 3:50.29 notfeliks
 4:15.47 Kenneth Svendson
 4:48.94 Ordway Persyn
 5:58.99 h2f
 DNF Owczar
*Magic*(1)

 2.00 Owczar
*Skewb*(13)

 4.11 lejitcuber
 5.72 Cale S
 6.40 SweetSolver
 6.58 Jasiolek
 7.11 Owczar
 7.53 Matei N.
 7.62 EMI
 10.89 CyanSandwich
 12.05 FaLoL
 14.29 Edward4
 18.62 Ordway Persyn
 19.28 Schmidt
 24.17 Keroma12
*Clock*(6)

 8.46 Perff
 13.54 EMI
 17.03 SweetSolver
 18.74 Kenneth Svendson
 19.70 Schmidt
 33.23 Edward4
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.47 lejitcuber
 6.19 DuLe
 6.35 EMI
 6.48 Owczar
 7.75 Regimaster
 7.92 Cale S
 8.05 FaLoL
 8.30 Matei N.
 8.92 Jasiolek
 9.09 SweetSolver
 10.53 Kenneth Svendson
 10.94 notfeliks
 12.13 Schmidt
 14.21 Ordway Persyn
 19.11 Edward4
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:52.79 EMI
 2:03.69 Dene
 4:29.73 Ordway Persyn
11:57.93 MatsBergsten
 DNF FaLoL
*Square-1*(6)

 14.52 EMI
 28.96 Cale S
 52.10 DuLe
 54.53 FaLoL
 56.18 Jasiolek
 1:31.11 Owczar
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

25 ottozing
26 okayama
27 EMI
34 h2f
49 Ordway Persyn
51 arbivara
DNF  Owczar

*Contest results*

253 EMI
161 Cale S
151 Owczar
145 FaLoL
137 Jasiolek
131 CyanSandwich
123 Ordway Persyn
115 Kenneth Svendson
114 MatsBergsten
107 Dene
102 lejitcuber
97 notfeliks
97 h2f
93 CuberM
84 DuLe
73 Keroma12
72 Regimaster
67 SweetSolver
65 SirWaffle
64 sneaklyfox
63 Schmidt
61 Matei N.
39 Jaycee
36 DanpHan
35 LostGent
27 Mike Hughey
26 Sir E Brum
26 ickathu
26 JeffDelucia
25 arbivara
20 Perff
17 ottozing
16 okayama
15 MarcelP
15 Sessinator
12 cmhardw
12 bradwaj
11 Edward4
10 Bubbagrub
8 giorgi
5 1davey29


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 17, 2015)

7th place yay!!!!!


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 18, 2015)

Uhh? My results were not included?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> Uhh? My results were not included?



Sorry, I thought I fixed that bug in the program . Your'e in now .


----------

